
How The World Butchered Benjamin Franklin’s Quote On Liberty Vs. Security  - ghosh
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/14/how-the-world-butchered-benjamin-franklins-quote-on-liberty-vs-security/
======
bediger4000
This article is little more than an attempt to apologize for paying for safety
by giving up freedom. No matter what the original context, or indeed, who
wrote it or said it first, it resonates _now_ , because the US government is
pretty much usurping constituionally guarenteed rights by making empty
promises of safety from something that may or may not even exist.

